# Your handwriting



## Jennifer (Sep 5, 2005)

i write like a 5-year-old


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 5, 2005)

Is that your handwriting? I love it. Mine differs day to day. I'll scan ASAP!!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 5, 2005)

Here is mine. I took a picture of it with my $hitty phone camera.


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Here is mine. I took a picture of it with my $hitty phone camera. Great idea!! About to do it now!!
Marisol...you can now say your cam phone doesn't suck!!

Like Tony says (later in the thread) I nearly type everything. I only write as a last resort. Everyone's handwriting rocks!!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer*




i write like a 5-year-old





I don't think you write like a 5 yr old. I love the way you do your a's.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 5, 2005)

Nice handwriting Trisha! I am a righty.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 5, 2005)

melissa, that's my handwriting, yep! thanks! mine changes, too. if i have the patience, i'll write nicely!

i'm a lefty, too, trisha! i love your handwriting, too!

i love your handwriting, too, marisol. i wish mine was like that LOL i don't know why i write my "a"s the way i do. i've always written them like that, for some reason.

LOL love your sig, trisha!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* OT but the hand scan machines at work (its how we clock in!) are all for right handed people! it really annoys me cos it take me like 20 attempts to get my right hand to co-operate and be read properly! LOL WOW! That is pretty cool how you check into work. Very high tech!

I have often been told that I have child-like handwriting. I took it as a compliment.


----------



## devinjhans (Sep 5, 2005)

Here is my handwriting. Not the best since my hands started cramping severly when I write, so it has changed a lot.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* M, childlike writing, oooh so reminds me of an ep of Friends! im a Friends freak i can link every situation into an ep of Friends! Like when Ross told Phoebe her writing was childlike, she said it made her feel precious!
Anyway, my care in the community day out has ended, i must go back to the institution! LOL






OMG! I so remember that episode. I love Friends too!


----------



## Geek (Sep 5, 2005)

Here is mine!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* LOL so hi tech they forgot about the lefties!!
Devin, i like your writing!

M, childlike writing, oooh so reminds me of an ep of Friends! im a Friends freak i can link every situation into an ep of Friends! Like when Ross told Phoebe her writing was childlike, she said it made her feel precious!

Anyway, my care in the community day out has ended, i must go back to the institution! LOL






OH, MY GOD, I WAS GONNA SAY THAT, TOO!!! LOL
it was when ross was trying to figure out why phoebe was mad at him and then she remembered it was a dream when he said she was boring LMAO


----------



## Marisol (Sep 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Here is mine!





I love the picture at the bottom! Tony rocks!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 5, 2005)

devin, love your handwriting!

tony, love yours, too!

trisha, my mom has that hand thing at her job, too. they just put it in because the workers started punching in and out for each other, so now they had to put that in there so they know no one's cheating! LOL


----------



## Geek (Sep 5, 2005)

I cannot write. I type everything...


----------



## Geek (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks Mari


----------



## devinjhans (Sep 6, 2005)

thanks Trisha. i'm just glad u can understand it. it's weird b/c in my family i am on of the few right handed people. my mother, two out of three of aunts, one uncle and a lot of my cousins are all lefties.

Originally Posted by *Trisha* LOL so hi tech they forgot about the lefties!!
Devin, i like your writing!

M, childlike writing, oooh so reminds me of an ep of Friends! im a Friends freak i can link every situation into an ep of Friends! Like when Ross told Phoebe her writing was childlike, she said it made her feel precious!

Anyway, my care in the community day out has ended, i must go back to the institution! LOL


----------



## Joyeuux (Sep 6, 2005)

..


----------



## Marisol (Sep 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Joyeuux* .. I absolutely love your hand writing Joy!


----------



## Joyeuux (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks Marisol!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 6, 2005)

wow, joy, you have THE BEST handwriting!


----------



## suzukigrrl (Sep 6, 2005)

:icon_love


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *suzukigrrl* :icon_love aw, really?


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Here's mine. i love yours!


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 6, 2005)

I edited my post waaaay above with my snapshot.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh this is so cool! I'll have to do mine tomorrow - b/c I'll wake up Leo with the scanner or camera




lol but you all have great handwriting!! mine sucks! lol I love Jennifer's "A's" and Joy's handwriting... And Tony... apparently writes with his feet ! lol



j/k T - although I do wanna know how you got that piece of paper to look all 'cartoonish' and to stand out like that!!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 6, 2005)

you have really nice handwriting, melissa. by the way, love your avatar!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 6, 2005)

Melissa, Charmaine and Katy - cool handwriting. Why the paranoia Katy?


----------



## Geek (Sep 6, 2005)

Ahh wake his ass up! LMAO. You got me with that comment about my feet. I rarely write anything anymore. I can type extremely fast and don't need to write much. So, with that said, you can see my writing as a symbol of MUT and how MUT controls my writing lol.

Cartoon looking paper? I am the master of Adobe photoshop CS









Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* 

Oh this is so cool! I'll have to do mine tomorrow - b/c I'll wake up Leo with the scanner or camera



lol but you all have great handwriting!! mine sucks! lol I love Jennifer's "A's" and Joy's handwriting... And Tony... apparently writes with his feet ! lol



j/k T - although I do wanna know how you got that piece of paper to look all 'cartoonish' and to stand out like that!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Ahh wake his ass up! LMAO. You got me with that comment about my feet. I rarely write anything anymore. I can type extremely fast and don't need to write much. So, with that said, you can see my writing as a symbol of MUT and how MUT controls my writing lol.
Cartoon looking paper? I am the master of Adobe photoshop CS





suuuure it does lol


----------



## Raja (Sep 6, 2005)

girls have the girly writing, guys have the guy writing.


----------



## Geek (Sep 6, 2005)

Yeah!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">





Originally Posted by *Raja* 

girls have the girly writing, guys have the guy writing.


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Geek (Sep 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* 








YAY Lissa!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 7, 2005)

ok my pics came out a little blurry... but you get the idea



lol


----------



## Liz (Sep 7, 2005)

you have pretty handwriting janelle!

i can't write in cursive AT ALL! lol


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* you have pretty handwriting janelle!i can't write in cursive AT ALL! lol

Ugh! lol I type a lot faster than I write, so when I print, I'm trying to speed - resulting in different sized letters, some caps, some not, some printed, some scripted... just a big mess!!! lol


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 7, 2005)

so neat, melissa!!

janelle, i LOVE your writing, both script and print. i can't write in script for crap LOL


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 7, 2005)

Janelle your script is beautiful



Actually everyone has nice writing. I will take a picture of mine in awhile and post. It is just boring writing though, but this is a fun thread


----------



## QurlySq (Sep 7, 2005)

i've always been envious of everyone's handwriting so mine changes constantly... i wish i could write like my favorite font (Bradley Hand)... how sad is that???..






... Sample attached...


----------



## suzukigrrl (Sep 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Melissa, Charmaine and Katy - cool handwriting. Why the paranoia Katy? I worry that my hand writing is too messy for people to read.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *suzukigrrl* I worry that my hand writing is too messy for people to read. Oh ok.. I thought maybe you worried about someone falsifying your handwriting or something.






Nikki - I like your handwriting.


----------



## Geek (Oct 17, 2005)

BUMP! Anyone else? Any newbies?


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* BUMP! Anyone else? Any newbies? i was gonna look for this thread, too!


----------



## Geek (Oct 17, 2005)

Bumpity Bumpers.


----------



## Sofia (Oct 17, 2005)

Here is my sample. My penmanship would be so much better if I slowed down to write instead of being a speed writer.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sofia* Here is my sample. My penmanship would be so much better if I slowed down to write instead of being a speed writer. i love your handwriting! mine changes a lot, too. i really scribble things out because i'm so used to doing that at work when i need to write people order's down really fast!


----------



## Sirvinya (Oct 17, 2005)

Here's mine. And I'm a righty.

Attachment 6618


----------



## Liz (Oct 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sofia* Here is my sample. My penmanship would be so much better if I slowed down to write instead of being a speed writer. i like your writing. it's kind of scripty


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 17, 2005)

Nice handwriting everyone. I will write a lil sumpin' sumpin' for you all later. I gotta run back into town here in a few.


----------



## Geek (Oct 17, 2005)

Sofia and Sivinya! Nice handwriting. Mine is ohhh sooo the bad writing


----------



## Leony (Oct 18, 2005)

Eh I need to scan mine first! I'll be back later lol.


----------



## Sofia (Oct 18, 2005)

Why is it that I hate mine and love everyone else's?


----------



## Sirvinya (Oct 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* ooh i recognise that handwriting! LMAO!! x Hahahahha, I should hope you do! xxx


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## Marisol (Oct 18, 2005)

Lisa... you rock!

Sofia - it happens to me too. I hate my handwriting and some people like it.


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 31, 2006)

This was such a fun thread, I thought I'd bump it so we can see the handwriting of some of the newer members!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 31, 2006)

cool thread jen i like your handwriting and lisa you are to cute!


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 31, 2006)

here is mine


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 31, 2006)

I write extremely fast, I actually used to handwrite 10 page papers in 30 minutes when we wrote essays in school. I write exactly like my brother, and no one can read it but me, but I might write something and scan it anyway


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Sirvinya* Here's mine. And I'm a righty.
Attachment 6618

i LOVE yours


----------



## Maja (Jan 31, 2006)

This is mine:


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Maychi* This is mine: maja i love your handwriting very neat


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 31, 2006)

Ok never mind, cant scan on this piece of junk in my office, it wont upload, I think its b/c we dont have the correct software. I will do it at home later. Mine is too funny not to post. This is people's reaction to it




. In college, no one asked to borrow my notes even though mine were really thorough and I made really good grades. I just have to write fast b/c I write constantly. I write really slow if I am writing something important that has to be handwritten, such as thank you notes for my Christmas gifts


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 1, 2006)

jenny and maja, LOVE your handwritings!

amanda, can't wait to see yours!


----------



## SqueeKee (Feb 1, 2006)

Like alot pf people, I don't have just one way of writing. Here are a few samples of my horrendous handwriting:



(I added my signature as well but I hate the way I spell my married name &gt;.&lt


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Kee* Like alot pf people, I don't have just one way of writing. Here are a few samples of my horrendous handwriting:



(I added my signature as well but I hate the way I spell my married name &gt;.&lt aw, i love your handwriting! are you a righty or lefty?


----------



## SqueeKee (Feb 2, 2006)

Righty


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Feb 2, 2006)

This is my handwriting, I took the pictures with the hubbies phone, hope it is not to blurry.

BTW! I am obsessed with writing things.


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 2, 2006)

i loooooooooooooooooove your handwriting, tiffany! wow. it's sooooooooo neat.


----------



## kurczak (Feb 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *SmartStyle437* This is my handwriting, I took the pictures with the hubbies phone, hope it is not to blurry.
BTW! I am obsessed with writing things.

http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/3499/tiffany0045al.th.jpg

http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/2...y0050ar.th.jpg

Wow Tiffany!! Your hanwriting is so beutiful!! Letters are so regular and have gorgeous curves!!


----------



## Geek (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey Tiffany! Your writing is too cute.



Thanks for the personalization!


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks, everyone! I love to write, I get my handwriting from my Mom. But it does get nerve racking when I write something and I don't like it and I have to write it again and again and again. I think I have OCD when it comes to writing. I could use up a whole one subject notebook just tring to write one letter. Bah it drives me up the wall. It was really bad when I was in school, lol I would hand in 3-4 pages with the same thing on it and let the teacher pick which one she liked best to use for grading, lol I am nuts :0) Oh well maybe when I get older it will go away.


----------



## jennycateyez (Jun 19, 2006)

BUMP just to see see more handwriting lol


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 19, 2006)

im a righty and ill have to take a pic soon to show my handwriting.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm a lefty. I don't think I have a handwriting pic up, but I do have a pic of a few paintings I done a few months ago.


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *blueangel1023* I'm a lefty. I don't think I have a handwriting pic up, but I do have a pic of a few paintings I done a few months ago.
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...3220/1920s.jpg

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...0/glassjar.jpg

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...flowervase.jpg

wow, those are great!


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 19, 2006)

Great thread!


----------



## jennycateyez (Jun 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *blueangel1023* I'm a lefty. I don't think I have a handwriting pic up, but I do have a pic of a few paintings I done a few months ago.
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...3220/1920s.jpg

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...0/glassjar.jpg

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...flowervase.jpg

wow those are beautiful!


----------



## LVA (Jun 19, 2006)

this thread rocks! I love those painting!! I Wish I could paint .. but the onli thing i'm good @ is black and white sketches ... will upload later if i can find it ...

my contribution .. LoL


----------



## jennycateyez (Jun 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LVA* this thread rocks! I love those painting!! I Wish I could paint .. but the onli thing i'm good @ is black and white sketches ... will upload later if i can find it ...
my contribution .. LoL

you have very neat handwriting. i like!


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LVA* this thread rocks! I love those painting!! I Wish I could paint .. but the onli thing i'm good @ is black and white sketches ... will upload later if i can find it ...
my contribution .. LoL

LOL! nice handwriting! it's so cute!


----------



## vickysco (Jun 20, 2006)

wow everyone has such neat handwriting. mine is usually pretty neat, i'm fairly convinced it's why they keep me around my office haha. i'll try to put up a picture.


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jun 20, 2006)

*Here's my handwriting. I'm kinda ambidextrous, so I showed off my opposite hand skills too!*


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jun 20, 2006)

I love the rainbow colored paper Ashley, and your handwriting's awesome! I'm sorta ambidextrous too (although I favor my left hand) and thanks for the compliment guys about my paintings


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks!! And your paintings are fantastic! I can only draw with, like, colored pencils. I wish I could paint but, nope. Only draw!


Originally Posted by *blueangel1023* I love the rainbow colored paper Ashley, and your handwriting's awesome! I'm sorta ambidextrous too (although I favor my left hand) and thanks for the compliment guys about my paintings


----------



## Marisol (Jun 20, 2006)

Ashley - I love your signature!

Kim - cute handwriting!


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 20, 2006)

Ashley and Kim you girls have adorable handwriting! I wish my handwriting was that good!


----------



## apama (Jun 20, 2006)

My handwriting is generaly unreadable. Sometimes I have the problems to find out what did I write


----------



## Lia (Jun 20, 2006)

This is a pic of my handwriting



It looks kinda cute, but wait till you see when i write fast... It's awful... Ah, i'm a righty


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 21, 2006)

ashley and lia, nice handwriting!!!

lia, it's okay. when i write fast, FORGET IT. it's the worst ever.


----------



## wvbeetlebug (Jun 21, 2006)

This is such a cool thread. I love seeing everyone's handwriting. I think it is neat how handwriting changes over the years. I have noticed that older people write differently than younger folk. Here is my sample.


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *wvbeetlebug* This is such a cool thread. I love seeing everyone's handwriting. I think it is neat how handwriting changes over the years. I have noticed that older people write differently than younger folk. Here is my sample. i LOVE your handwriting!!! it's soooo neat.


----------



## wvbeetlebug (Jun 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* i LOVE your handwriting!!! it's soooo neat. Yea! Thanks!


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *wvbeetlebug* This is such a cool thread. I love seeing everyone's handwriting. I think it is neat how handwriting changes over the years. I have noticed that older people write differently than younger folk. Here is my sample. You have such cool writing!!! My writing has definately changed over the years
Lia, I love your writing!


----------



## Pauline (Jun 22, 2006)

Cool thread...do we have any handwriting annalists here? I often like to check out my friends handwriting as there are a lot of little secrets about a person that you can see from their writing and doodles.Don't tell anyone though...it's my little secret


----------



## Maude (Jun 22, 2006)

There is mine, I can't attach it for some reason. arrgh.

http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i1...ndwritting.jpg


----------



## Geek (Jun 22, 2006)

I see the warning on whyyou couldn't upload it:



The Dimension limits for this filetype are 1024 x 768. We were unable to resize your file so you will need to do so manually and upload it again. Your file is currently 1144 x 856.





Originally Posted by *foreverxsummer* 

There is mine, I can't attach it for some reason. arrgh.
http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i1...ndwritting.jpg


----------



## Maude (Jun 22, 2006)

Ohh, maybe that's one reason, but everytime I try to open a popup on this site, my computer freezes...


----------



## Geek (Jun 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *foreverxsummer* 

Ohh, maybe that's one reason, but everytime I try to open a popup on this site, my computer freezes... 


wow really. Try doing a hard cache reset. Hold control down and hit f5


----------



## Maude (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks for the tip, but it doesn't change anything. Tried it 2 or 3 times, and my computer freezed that much times.


----------



## NYShopgirl (Jun 22, 2006)

cool thread! i'll try to upload mine.


----------



## TylerD (Aug 29, 2006)

I never learned how to handwrite in my entire life. I always print and its in capital letters and I miss lines, I know I suck... My A's are rectangles and stuff. Just a bad habbit. This says: TYLER LOVES MAKEUPTALK!!!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 30, 2006)

Here's my scratch... I'm a righty... I can write neater than this, but I'm lazy LOL!


----------



## TylerD (Aug 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's my scratch... I'm a righty... I can write neater than this, but I'm lazy LOL! Ooook that is like the neatest writting I have ever seen haha. Im left handed so it smears all the time.. Hey Aquilah when you print do you do it always in capital letters??? Thats how I print also...


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 30, 2006)

I actually don't always print like that. However, I get tired of the "A" in my name being confused for an "H" or an "N" and the same for the "H" at the end of my name being confused for an "N!" It just gets irritating at times LOL! I generally only do it when filling out forms. I have to use caps online for forms because somehow the lower case letters still end up getting confused!


----------



## TylerD (Aug 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I actually don't always print like that. However, I get tired of the "A" in my name being confused for an "H" or an "N" and the same for the "H" at the end of my name being confused for an "N!" It just gets irritating at times LOL! I generally only do it when filling out forms. I have to use caps online for forms because somehow the lower case letters still end up getting confused!



Haha wow that post confussed me, but I think I get what your saying....


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 30, 2006)

LMAO! Basically, my As, Ns, and Hs all get confused for some reason when I use print. So, I use all upper case so as to eliminate confusion. Even when I use caps online for forms, people still screw up my name or addy. LOL!


----------



## TylerD (Aug 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LMAO! Basically, my As, Ns, and Hs all get confused for some reason when I use print. So, I use all upper case so as to eliminate confusion. Even when I use caps online for forms, people still screw up my name or addy. LOL! OOoooo ok I gotcha now lol. Ya people can never read my printing. I never learned how to write. But when I print I always leave lines out in my E, A, M, W, F heh. But your writting still rocks


----------

